# Spam



## Sausage Head (Jun 30, 2011)

GamePlayFun is spamming up the 'news' too much. They are repeating everything they spam at least once a week. They even reposted an 'article' from 2 days ago. This is getting very annoying to keep seeing "Acekard 2i Cheapest free USB reader shipping lowest in usa!! hurry!!".

oh also i think they are asking their customers to make a gbatemp account to write a 5-star review on them.

**gameplayfun is not the only shop spamming up the news page


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 30, 2011)

Who would even bother to buy something from them.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 30, 2011)

the '5-star rating customers', perhaps.


----------



## RoMee (Jun 30, 2011)

I would like the option to hide shoptemp news
nothing there but spam from "fake" shops


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 30, 2011)

it's literally spam.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 30, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> it's literally spam.


Great News: Now Support V1.4.2 Edition NDSi Console & great new 3DS Console! It's a third-party product, not original.No Pokewalker included. DSi Pokemon Series Game Cards-First Season! Pokemon Pearl Upgraded V1.4.2 Edition DS/DSL/DSi/3DS Game New US$9.59


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 30, 2011)

RoMee said:
			
		

> I would like the option to hide shoptemp news
> nothing there but spam from "fake" shops



I don't think it's all spam; there ARE coupons from reliable sites. I would like the option too. I doubt it'll happen though; they pay good money to advertize front page don't they? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






@ AlanJohn: [url=http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=299490&st=0&p=3747178&#entry3747178]http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=299...p;#entry3747178[/url]


Yeah, I KNOW.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 30, 2011)

_Some other shop_ is also selling 'game all-in-one' cartridges.
256 pirated games.

"You can discuss how to find games, but you cannot link to direct sources"
I think those cartridges would fall under 'direct sources', no?


----------



## lightakejerry (Jul 1, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> GamePlayFun is spamming up the 'news' too much. They are repeating everything they spam at least once a week. They even reposted an 'article' from 2 days ago. This is getting very annoying to keep seeing "Acekard 2i Cheapest free USB reader shipping lowest in usa!! hurry!!".
> 
> oh also i think they are asking their customers to make a gbatemp account to write a 5-star review on them.
> 
> **gameplayfun is not the only shop spamming up the news page


I'll e-mail to shoptemp to ask them shop it ASAP.Here's the new content of golden account in shoptemp as below:

News content:
In order to give everyone a chance to submit news and keep our home page clean, we are forced to put the following restrictions in place:
- You may only submit 1 news article each day
- Only submit actual news articles, e.g. new products, new discounts or special events.
- Please use regular formatting in your articles. Avoid big fonts with flashy colors.
- Our moderating team may disable articles that do not comply with the above restrictions.
Thank you for your understanding! 

So post the spam news should be banned according to the new content


----------



## pigonthetree (Jul 1, 2011)

It seems do nothing and just let it be,which will be the best thing for sale?


----------



## RoMee (Jul 1, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, not everything is spam and I appreciate the coupon codes and stuff, but you rarely see those because of all the spam.


----------



## durpy (Jul 1, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Who would even bother to buy something from them.


because with the free shipping code its the best deal unless you want to order from hong kong and wait a month. 

anyhow, i opened my bubble mailer package today (it only took 2 days to receive it after ordering it) and tried to see if my acekard 2i was real by entering the code and it passed. despite the shady website, fake reviews, and daily spam its a legit vendor. i think users are too critical of them. its not like these stores get new kinds of merchandise daily and are competing with each other. 

people generally don't bother writing good reviews because everything was as expected.
though frankly if it wasn't for the free shipping i would've probably just ordered from RHS instead.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 1, 2011)

Personally I think we need better moderating there. Shoptemp is just filled with spam at this point and really isn't trustworthy at this point.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 3, 2011)

more spam hooray


----------

